# Người phụ nữ đột nhiên mất trí nhớ vì thói quen nhiều người mắc khi đi vệ sinh



## vietmom

Vì muốn nhanh chóng cải thiện tình trạng táo bón lâu ngày, người phụ nữ đã dùng lực rặn khi đi đại tiện, nhưng đột nhiên bà bị mất trí nhớ tạm thời.

Một chàng trai Hồng Kông mới đây đã chia sẻ trên mạng xã hội về cậu chuyện mẹ mình mất trí nhớ sau khi đi vệ sinh, đang gây xôn xao dư luận. Chàng trai cho biết, cách đây 2 tuần mẹ anh bị táo bón, tình trạng xảy ra liên tiếp khiến bà rất khó chịu. Vì nóng ruột muốn nhanh chóng bài tiết được phân ra ngoài, nên người phụ nữ đã dùng lực rặn quá mạnh, dẫn đến mất trí nhớ đột ngột trong vòng 8 tiếng, ký ức thực sự quay trở lại 10 năm trước.




_Người phụ nữ mất trí nhớ tạm thời sau khi đi đại tiện._
​Quá hoảng hốt, gia đình ngay lập tức đưa bà tới bệnh viện thăm khám. Thế nhưng, sau khi kiểm tra, các bác sĩ lại nói rằng não bộ của bà hoàn toàn bình thường và không có bất cứ tổn thương nào. May mắn thay, 8 tiếng sau đó, mẹ của chàng trai đã dần lấy lại được ký ức. Tuy nhiên, bà lại hoàn toàn không nhớ gì về khoảng thời gian mình bị mất trí nhớ tạm thời.
Giải thích về trường hợp này, truyền thông Hồng Kông đưa tin, giáo sư Bành Gia Hùng, chuyên gia giải phẫu thần kinh não khoa cho biết, tình trạng mất trí nhớ tạm thời vì rặn khi đi nặng xảy ra chủ yếu là do tĩnh mạnh cảnh không được đóng kín hoàn toàn. Cụ thể, thông thường, tim đập để vận chuyển máu và oxy đi vào não.
Tuy nhiên, khi gập bụng quá lâu trong lúc đi vệ sinh, áp lực ổ bụng sẽ tăng lên đột ngột, gây nên tình trạng suy van tĩnh mạch, dẫn tới tình trạng mất trí nhớ ngắn hạn vì não thiếu oxy để hoạt động. Những người này có khả năng bị đột quỵ cao hơn 30% so với người bình thường nên cần lưu tâm về vấn đề sức khỏe.
​*Tác hại của việc dùng lực quá mạnh khi đi đại tiện*
Việc dùng lực rặn khi đi vệ sinh là một gắng sức làm tăng áp lực ổ bụng nhằm tống xuất chất thải ra ngoài bằng tăng sức cơ vân của thành bụng, cơ ngực, cơ hoành…
Chính hành động này lại có thể dẫn đến sự nguy hiểm cho một số người đang gặp vấn đề với sức khỏe, cụ thể như:
Đột quỵ não: Rặn sẽ đẩy vòm hoành lên trên, làm giảm thể tích lồng ngực và tăng áp lực trong lồng ngực. Áp lực trong lồng ngực tăng cao làm tăng áp lực tĩnh mạch cảnh, tăng áp lực nội sọ gây đau đầu.




_Rặn quá mạnh khi đi đại tiện làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh trĩ_
​Suy giãn tĩnh mạch: Rặn làm hạn chế máu về tim và như vậy máu sẽ ứ lại ở phần thấp và chi dưới, dẫn đến suy và giãn tĩnh mạch chi dưới, tăng nặng ứ máu búi trĩ, giảm dòng máu qua động mạch đùi tới 65%.
Chức năng tim: Tăng áp lực trong lồng ngực cũng làm tăng hậu gánh thất phải, lâu ngày dẫn đến thất phải giãn ra, vách liên thất bị đẩy sang trái làm hạn chế áp lực đổ đầy thất trái. Do vậy tình trạng suy tim nặng hơn.
Chức năng hô hấp: Rặn làm thông khí tưới máu rối loạn, làm trao đổi khí và oxy hóa máu giảm sút.
Chức năng thận: Rặn làm gia tăng áp lực lên nhu mô thận, giảm tưới máu thận lâu ngày hoạt hóa hệ renin-angiotensin gây tăng huyết áp và giảm chức năng thận.
Chức năng tiêu hóa: Tưới máu ruột giảm, làm rối loạn hấp thu. Khi rặn gây tăng áp lực ổ bụng sẽ đẩy các tạng xuống dưới thấp theo trọng lực, tạng dễ di chuyển và gây xoắn vặn, dẫn đến thoát vị tạng, sa trực tràng…

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

